# I'm up shit creek.



## Jack (Dec 28, 2008)

ok everybody ignoar this thread. or an admin delete it.
apparently everyone here just wants to thrash me.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 28, 2008)

oh the drama.


----------



## Jack (Dec 28, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> oh the drama.



story of my life. but this time it really suks.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

My god, you can't text to your girlfriend every five minutes. How horrifying.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 28, 2008)

If you don't know her damn address, then she isn't your girlfriend. She's just some chick who you exchange sappy texts with.


----------



## Jack (Dec 28, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> If you don't know her damn address, then she isn't your girlfriend. She's just some chick who you exchange sappy texts with.



 new girlfriend, we are still exchanging info. we just recently got together.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 28, 2008)

You got owned.


----------



## Aden (Dec 28, 2008)

The FBI was listening in, got tired of the sappiness, and decided to cut you off.

Sucks.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2008)

Tell her your name on here and exchange PMs.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 28, 2008)

too late. she'll hate you forever now.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 28, 2008)

Couldn't you just text through aim or something like that?


----------



## Tycho (Dec 28, 2008)

You've clearly got the Internet.  Email, IM, something...

Besides, if you end up having to wait a bit and she can't cope with the fact that you couldn't shoot the breeze with her 24/7/365, you need a new gf.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

Aden said:


> The FBI was listening in, got tired of the sappiness, and decided to cut you off.
> 
> Sucks.





Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You've clearly got the Internet.  Email, IM, something...



Dude, it's totally what Aden said. The party van is waiting for him because she's jailbait prolly



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Besides, if you end up having to wait a bit and she can't cope with the fact that you couldn't shoot the breeze with her 24/7/365, you need a new gf.



That is somewhat of a standart now 9.9
"OMG IT'S BEEN 5 MINUTES!!!!!! HOW ON EARTH WILL THE OTHER PERSON SURVIVE IF I DON'T TEXT NAO!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!111ONELEVEN!!!11!!!!!!"


----------



## Tycho (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> That is somewhat of a standart now 9.9
> "OMG IT'S BEEN 5 MINUTES!!!!!! HOW ON EARTH WILL THE OTHER PERSON SURVIVE IF I DON'T TEXT NAO!!!!!!!!111!!!!!!111ONELEVEN!!!11!!!!!!"



You know, the more I think about this phenomenon the more it pisses me off.  The last girlfriend I had (a year ago, I think) CONSTANTLY wanted to hear "I love you"s, I mean like every ten minutes.  Insecurity, clinginess, being manipulative and saccharine and constantly being in need of validation by 3 fucking stupid words that half the time have no genuine sentiment behind them because they've been repeated over and over and have lost most of their meaning (I mean, really, you might as well yell "Marco!" "Polo!" back and forth, the only purpose served by "I love you" most of the time basically boils down to asking someone else "You still there?" over and over and over.)

/RANT.


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You know, the more I think about this phenomenon the more it pisses me off.  The last girlfriend I had (a year ago, I think) CONSTANTLY wanted to hear "I love you"s, I mean like every ten minutes.  Insecurity, clinginess, being manipulative and saccharine and constantly being in need of validation by 3 fucking stupid words that half the time have no genuine sentiment behind them because they've been repeated over and over and have lost most of their meaning (I mean, really, you might as well yell "Marco!" "Polo!" back and forth, the only purpose served by "I love you" most of the time basically boils down to asking someone else "You still there?" over and over and over.)
> 
> /RANT.



Poor you, not even a psychotic, clingy, insecure girls that are unwanted by others ever wanted me


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 28, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> (I mean, really, you might as well yell "Marco!" "Polo!" back and forth, the only purpose served by "I love you" most of the time basically boils down to asking someone else "You still there?" over and over and over.)



PING!


----------



## Whitenoise (Dec 28, 2008)

Use a different phone, you do have her number right?


----------



## Thatch (Dec 28, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Use a different phone, you do have her number right?



Don't give him solutions, I want to see him squirm.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 28, 2008)

I have two words:  Pay phone.


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 28, 2008)

You're a year younger than me.

This is amusing because I'm in your age group and I wouldn't call not being able to text a boyfriend or girlfriend "up shit creek"

Oh god, it's dumbasses like you that make me severely dislike my age group.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow the lack of polite and useful posts in this thread. -_- But yeah, a pay phone sounds like a good idea


----------



## Fox Glove (Dec 28, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> Wow the lack of polite and useful posts in this thread. -_- But yeah, a pay phone sounds like a good idea


I don't see why we should indulge his clingy and obsessive behavior.

You're the one not helping.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 28, 2008)

szopaw said:


> Poor you, not even a psychotic, clingy, insecure girls that are unwanted by others ever wanted me



...Oh, so you WANT to deal with an utter and total basketcase (Who doesn't even put out)?

"Better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all" was written by a guy who clearly never had to deal with a nutcase girlfriend.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 28, 2008)

And people wonder why there are still virgins in this world...


----------



## Mayfurr (Dec 28, 2008)

Feckin' unbelievable.

Makes you wonder how some people would have got on if the only text messages they could send were by the POSTAL service... or by telegram, if you were lucky!


----------



## Jack (Dec 30, 2008)

RoseTheSexKitten said:


> You're a year younger than me.
> 
> This is amusing because I'm in your age group and I wouldn't call not being able to text a boyfriend or girlfriend "up shit creek"
> 
> Oh god, it's dumbasses like you that make me severely dislike my age group.



youre being quite vile. you know that right? 
seciondly: I don't give a fuck what you think! I was looking for sugestions. I don't need your crap. and you can get all up in my face about it. but guess what I don't care! i only wanted to make sure she knew I wasn't cutting her off. because I care about her! so back the fuck off!


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 30, 2008)

Jack said:


> youre being quite vile. you know that right?
> seciondly: I don't give a fuck what you think! I was looking for sugestions. I don't need your crap. *and you can get all up in my face about it.* but guess what I don't care! i only wanted to make sure she knew I wasn't cutting her off. because I care about her! so back the fuck off!



I believe the correct terminology is "all up in mah grill" Vanilla Ice


----------



## Azure (Dec 30, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> You got owned.


 I'd post the link to that website, but really, it'd be so fucking tacky, I don't think I could live with myself.


----------



## Pi (Dec 30, 2008)

bbb


----------

